# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रोइड डिवाइस को विना root किए हिन्दी लिखने का तरीका

## BP Mishra

नमस्कार मित्रों .... वैसे एंडराइड डिवाइस विना रूट किए हिन्दी या अन्य भाषा लिखने की सुबिधा नहीं देता है और रूट करने से यदि फोन वारंटी मे है तो कंपनी वारंटी खत्म कर देती है ....परंतु आज मैं  एंडराइड डिवाइस को विना root किए हिन्दी लिखने का तरीका बताऊंगा ..... चूंकि मैं सैमसंग गलेक्सी Ace Dous का एंडरायड वर्जन यूज कर रहा हूँ और  उसमे जिस तरीके से विना  डिवाइस root किए हिन्दी लिखता हूँ वह बताऊंगा   किसी मित्र को कहीं नहीं समझ आएगा तो वह पूंछ लेगा।

----------


## BP Mishra

एंडराइड डिवाइस को विना root किए हिन्दी लिखने का तरीका

सबसे पहले आप इस लिंक पर जाकर Fontomizer साफ्टवेयर डाउन्लोड करें। 

लिंक--

यहाँ     से प्राप्त करें॥

----------


## BP Mishra

Fontomizer   यहाँ से ले..............

----------


## BP Mishra

Fontomizer को अपनी  एंडराइड डिवाइस मे इस प्रकार डाउन्लोड  करे। 

1. Install “Fontomizer” AKA “Font for Galaxy SP” from Android Market [just search for 'font']
Install Fontomizer

----------


## BP Mishra

फोन मे यह सेटिंग दे 

2. Enable “Install from unknown sources” in your HOME > Application settings

----------


## BP Mishra

Fontomizer को रन करे।

3. Open “Fontomizer” and select “Akshar Unicode” font, it has support for Hindi and other regional languages like Telugu, Kanada etc.

----------


## BP Mishra

फॉन्ट डाउन्लोड करके इन्स्टाल करे...........

----------


## BP Mishra

फोन की सेटिंग मे यह परिवर्तन करें ....................... 

4. Once the font is downloaded install it

5. Now from Home goto Settings > Display > Screen Display > Font Style select Akshar

----------


## BP Mishra

फिर इस लिंक पर जाकर GO KEYBOARD डाऊनलोड करके इंसटाल करे .......
7. Now from Android Market install GO KEYBOARD

GO KEYBOARD  यहाँ से ले.......

----------


## BP Mishra

इस लिंक से GO KEYBOARD HINDI  डाऊनलोड करके इंसताल करें। 



8. Next install GO KEYBOARD HINDI from Android Market [you will need this to type Hindi]   यहाँ   से ले............

----------


## BP Mishra

Select Hindi from languages of GO KEYBOARD

----------


## BP Mishra

और फिर हिन्दी टाइप करना शुरू कर दीजिये......................
10. Start Typing in Hindi

----------


## BP Mishra

यह तरीका सैमसंग गलेक्सी पर 100% आजमाया हुआ है । मै फोन मे इसी तरीके से हिन्दी लिखता हूँ। 

किसी मित्र को यदि कोई समस्या आतीं है तो बताइएगा समाधान बताने का प्रयास करूंगा । 


धन्यवाद!

----------


## Krishna

बिना रूट क्या सिस्टम की फाइल से छेड खानी की अनुमति मिल सकती है ????

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छा पंडित जी..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बिना रूट क्या सिस्टम की फाइल से छेड खानी की अनुमति मिल सकती है ????


लेकिन इस विधि में तो कहीं भी रुट का उल्लेख नहीं। हो सकता है फॉन्टोमाइजर स्वयं गुपचुप तरीके से रुट करता हो!!!

----------


## BP Mishra

> बिना रूट क्या सिस्टम की फाइल से छेड खानी की अनुमति मिल सकती है ????


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र !मेरे बताए तरीके में सिस्टम की फाइल के साथ छेड़खानी

की आवश्यकता ही नहीं पड़ती है....और इस तरीके से सिस्टम की वारंटी वरकरार रहती है॰

----------


## BP Mishra

> बहुत अच्छा पंडित जी..............


उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र नियामक जी......

----------


## BP Mishra

> लेकिन इस विधि में तो कहीं भी रुट का उल्लेख नहीं। हो सकता है फॉन्टोमाइजर स्वयं गुपचुप तरीके से रुट करता हो!!!


मित्र जहां तक मुझे जानकारी है की इसमे फोन की वारंटी बिलकुल वरकरार रहती है... फॉन्टोमाइजर केवल फॉन्ट डाउन्लोड और इन्स्टाल का काम  करता है... और उसका कोई काम नहीं है...  सैमसंग गलेक्सी पर 100% आजमाया हुआ है । और  तरीका अपनाने के वाद मैंने फोन को जब समसेंग सर्विस सेंटर पर अपडेट करने ले गया तो फोन की फुल वारंटी वरकरार थी। फॉन्टोमाइजर गूगल एंडराइड मार्केट का साफ्टवेयर है जो गूगल द्वारा समर्थित है।

----------


## Krishna

> सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र !मेरे बताए तरीके में सिस्टम की फाइल के साथ छेड़खानी
> 
> की आवश्यकता ही नहीं पड़ती है....और इस तरीके से सिस्टम की वारंटी वरकरार रहती है॰


कुछ और काम भी करने थे ...

----------


## Krishna

मिश्र जी जहां तक मेरे को पता है .. हिन्दी में पढ़ तो आप सक्ते ही है डिफाल्ट ??? ... लिखने में परशानी है | 

अगर फोन में फोंट के स्थान पर [] बने आयें तब .....  उस में हिन्दी फॉण्ट भी तो डालने होंगे .. इस बात पर प्रकाश डालें |

----------


## BP Mishra

> कुछ और काम भी करने थे ...


चौहान जी नमस्कार!        कैसा काम  मित्र ............

----------


## Krishna

> चौहान जी नमस्कार!        कैसा काम  मित्र ............


जैसे इंटरनल और एक्सटर्नल एक स्वेप .............

----------


## BP Mishra

> मिश्र जी जहां तक मेरे को पता है .. हिन्दी  में पढ़ तो आप सक्ते ही है डिफाल्ट ??? ... लिखने में परशानी है | 
> 
> अगर फोन में फोंट के स्थान पर [] बने आयें तब .....  उस में हिन्दी फॉण्ट  भी तो डालने होंगे .. इस बात पर प्रकाश डालें |


जी विल्कुल सही कहा  मित्र ...और इस  [] समस्या का समाधान करता है फॉन्टोमाइजर जो अक्षर  नामक  फॉन्ट डाउन्लोड करके इंसताल करता है।

----------


## Krishna

> मिश्र जी जहां तक मेरे को पता है .. हिन्दी में पढ़ तो आप सक्ते ही है डिफाल्ट ??? ... लिखने में परशानी है | 
> 
> अगर फोन में हिन्दी फोंट के स्थान पर [] बने आयें तब .....  उस में हिन्दी फॉण्ट भी तो डालने होंगे .. इस बात पर प्रकाश डालें |


कुछ ध्यान इस ओर भी |

----------


## Krishna

किस वर्जन पर कार्य करता है ..........

----------


## BP Mishra

> जैसे इंटरनल और एक्सटर्नल एक स्वेप .............


आप कहना क्या चाह रहे है कृपया खुलकर बताएं मित्र.........

----------


## BP Mishra

> किस वर्जन पर कार्य करता है ..........


एंडराइड 2.2 और उसके ऊपर के वर्जन पर...........

----------


## BP Mishra

> कुछ ध्यान इस ओर भी |


 जी मेरा ध्यान इधर ही है मित्र .........

----------


## Krishna

मेरे लिए ये प्रयोग निरर्थक रहा  ये FOUNT UTIL FOR GALAXY SERIES था .मेरा स्पाइस है . फिर भी कोशिश की और काम नहीं बना ..... 

आपका धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

> आप कहना क्या चाह रहे है कृपया खुलकर बताएं मित्र.........


मेरे को इंटरनल मेमोरी  को _इंटरनल और एक्सटर्नल को इंटरनल बनाना है .. जिस से एप्स को ठीक से तथा रोम को  फ्री रखते हुए आराम से कार्य करू ... ये मै कर तो सकता हूँ पर रूट के बाद .... :( रूट से पहले का कुह हो तो बतादो मित्र_

----------


## BP Mishra

> मेरे लिए ये प्रयोग निरर्थक रहा  ये FOUNT UTIL FOR GALAXY SERIES था .मेरा स्पाइस है . फिर भी कोशिश की और काम नहीं बना ..... 
> 
> आपका धन्यवाद |


मित्र samsung GALAXY पर यह 100% काम  करता है अन्य पर मैंने नहीं आजमाया है। स्पाइस के लिए यदि कोई तरीका मिलता है तो अवस्य बताने का प्रयास करूंगा.......

----------


## BP Mishra

> मेरे को इंटरनल मेमोरी  को _इंटरनल और एक्सटर्नल को इंटरनल बनाना है .. जिस से एप्स को ठीक से तथा रोम को  फ्री रखते हुए आराम से कार्य करू ... ये मै कर तो सकता हूँ पर रूट के बाद .... :( रूट से पहले का कुह हो तो बतादो मित्र_


इसको तो इंटरनल मेमोरी मे इंसताल  किया हुआ है........

----------


## Raja44

अब तक कहा थे मिश्रा  जी.

----------


## AVF000

यचटीसी वन यस के लिए तो सिर्फ इसे ही डाउनलोड करना काफी रहा और अब आराम से देवनागरी में टाईप कर सकता हूँ। मित्र बी॰पी॰ जी आपके सहयोग से अब हम टैब और यचटीसी दोनों का प्रयोग आसानी से कर सकता हूँ।
हार्दिक आभार मित्र।



> फिर इस लिंक पर जाकर GO KEYBOARD डाऊनलोड करके इंसटाल करे .......
> 7. Now from Android Market install GO KEYBOARD
> 
> GO KEYBOARD  यहाँ से ले.......
> 
> 
> Attachment 701900

----------


## cobra

गूगल ने android के लिए हिंदी इनपुट बना लिया है चेक लिंक .................
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...utmethod.hindi

----------


## BP Mishra

सभी मित्रों को मेरा नमस्कार...........

आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ एक नयी जानकारी  लेकर जो एंडराइड फोन यूजर के लिए हिन्दी लिखने का आसान तरीका बताने का  प्रयास करूंगा.... जो सभी कंपनी के मोबाइल तथा टेबलेट जो एंडराइड डिवाइस से  युक्त है पर काम करता है

----------


## BP Mishra

आज सभी कंपनी के फोन या टेबलेट जो एंडराइड डिवाइस से युक्त है उसमे हिन्दी लिखने का तरीका इस प्रकार है.............

इस तरीके मे आप रोमन मे टाइप करे वह हिन्दी मे कन्वर्ट हो जायेगा वह भी  ओफलाइन  ............जबकि पहले वाले मे हिन्दी मे ही टाइप करना पड़ता  था.....तो है न यह आसान तरीका..............

----------


## BP Mishra

सबसे पहले आप इस लिंक पर जाकर Google Hindi Input एप्लिकेशन डाउन्लोड करे............




लिंक-------------


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.inputmethod.hin  di&hl=hi

----------


## BP Mishra

एप्लिकेशन इन्स्टाल करने के बाद फोन मे निम्न लिखित सेटिंग्स दे................


setting>>>>>>>>>>>>   Locale and Text >>>>>>>>> Text setting  >>>>>>>>>>>>  Google Hindi Input   सलेक्ट करे  .................

----------


## BP Mishra

और शुरू हो जाए हिन्दी और अँग्रेजी दोनों लिखने के लिए................

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद पंडि जी................
अब हम भी एंड्रॉयड स्मार्ट फोन लाने के बारे में विचार कर सकते हैं।
आपको सम्मान...

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्रों प्रयोग करे और बताये जानकारी कैसी लगी............... धन्यवाद!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BP Mishra

> धन्यवाद पंडि जी................
> अब हम भी एंड्रॉयड स्मार्ट फोन लाने के बारे में विचार कर सकते हैं।
> आपको सम्मान...


 नमस्कार मित्र!    कब ला  रहे हो ???? जल्दी ले आइये तो लेपटाप के विना भी आनलाइन बाते होती रहेंगी................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नमस्कार मित्र!    कब ला  रहे हो ???? जल्दी ले आइये तो लेपटाप के विना भी आनलाइन बाते होती रहेंगी................


हा हा हा हा
मित्र तीन साल तो लग ही जाएँगे................ :D:
हा हा हा हा

----------


## vedant thakur

> नमस्कार मित्रों .... वैसे एंडराइड डिवाइस विना रूट किए हिन्दी या अन्य भाषा लिखने की सुबिधा नहीं देता है और रूट करने से यदि फोन वारंटी मे है तो कंपनी वारंटी खत्म कर देती है ....परंतु आज मैं  एंडराइड डिवाइस को विना root किए हिन्दी लिखने का तरीका बताऊंगा ..... चूंकि मैं सैमसंग गलेक्सी Ace Dous का एंडरायड वर्जन यूज कर रहा हूँ और  उसमे जिस तरीके से विना  डिवाइस root किए हिन्दी लिखता हूँ वह बताऊंगा   किसी मित्र को कहीं नहीं समझ आएगा तो वह पूंछ लेगा।


मिश्रा जी वो दिन चले गए अब जब खलील खां  फाख्ता उड़ाया  करते थे ................ अब तो खुद गूगल ही अपना प्रसिद्द हिंदी इनपुट टूल ऑफर कर रहा है और हाँ रूटिंग करने के बाद अनरूटिंग नाम की भी एक वस्तु हुआ करती है जिससे मोबाइल वापिस फेक्ट्री कंडीशन में आ जाता है और आप वारंटी क्लेम कर सकते हैं .
लेकिन रूटिंग करने का सबसे बड़ा नुकसान यह  है कि अगर डिस्प्ले या बूटिंग में ही समस्या आ गयी तो आपको सेमसंग केयर भेजने से पहले अनरूट करने का अवसर ही नहीं मिलेगा .

----------


## Krishna

> मिश्रा जी वो दिन चले गए अब जब खलील खां  फाख्ता उड़ाया  करते थे ................ अब तो खुद गूगल ही अपना प्रसिद्द हिंदी इनपुट टूल ऑफर कर रहा है और हाँ रूटिंग करने के बाद अनरूटिंग नाम की भी एक वस्तु हुआ करती है जिससे मोबाइल वापिस फेक्ट्री कंडीशन में आ जाता है और आप वारंटी क्लेम कर सकते हैं .
> लेकिन रूटिंग करने का सबसे बड़ा नुकसान यह  है कि अगर डिस्प्ले या बूटिंग में ही समस्या आ गयी तो आपको सेमसंग केयर भेजने से पहले अनरूट करने का अवसर ही नहीं मिलेगा .



आप अपने रोम को कोपी कर लें तथा फिर से इंस्टाल कर लें ... :)

----------


## Krishna

*एंडराइड डिवाइस को विना root किए 

**play station* *के गेम खेलना चाहते हैं क्या ...

गेम जैसे :** टेकन ३** आदि .....

???

**मेरा प्रयोग सफल रहा |

यदि आप सभी चाहते हैं 

तो 

अवश्य कहें |*

----------

